# New Team Name for Northcoast BBQ Society



## Woodman1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Many have complained that our existing team name is Elitist, and too Aristocratic for the BBQ circuit. With that in mind, after much discussion with those at Oinktoberfest, we have decided to change it to :

"The Facist Pigs"- our logo will be three pigs, one outfitted with a Mussolini style Beret, one with A Hitler like moustache and hairstyle, and one that looks like Nikolai Ceaucescue (whatever that means.) Our tagline will be
"No Pork for You!" or "PIG HEIL!" Does anybody think this is a good idea? Hey, we could "hang" our ribs to cook and call them "Lampost Ribs?"   

We are thinking about getting long leather trenchcoats and black fedoras to wear to awards presentation. I think this could work. There are numerous other ideas, that we came up with that cannot be discussed in this open forum, but they were GOOD!   

(editor's note: this is just an attempt at humor-we in no way intend to offend anyone.)


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 1, 2006)

Time for a team meeting. [smilie=a_hrm.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 1, 2006)

Uh .....yea sounds great Woody  

(Note to Bubba & Bruce.....need to have a talk with Woody  )


----------



## Bruce B (Oct 1, 2006)

As someone said yesterday, the new team motto would be, "Cooking with gas." I think we'll keep looking for a new team name.


----------



## john pen (Oct 1, 2006)

I guess the new team name will cut out the Bar Mitzah buisiness... :roll:


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, but it definately keeps Mel Gibson's private parties in play.


----------



## Thom Emery (Oct 1, 2006)

I wanted to be the Smokin Dopes


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 1, 2006)

note to self...do not decide on new team name at midnight of a comp.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 1, 2006)

I like the Swine of Allah name.


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 2, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Or you could use the one my brother suggested for me...
> 
> Bite my Butt BBQ
> 
> ...



Not 100% sure, but this might be trademarked already.. might want to check it out before you invest any money in it


----------

